# I know this isn't really vintage but take a look at this awesome bike



## militarymonark (Jul 29, 2014)

So i picked up a Bianchi Road bike at the auction. I've been searching for a good road bike to train on and this happened to come up locally. Needs a few things but nothing I can't handle. Im hoping to have it on the road by the second week of aug. 





Somewhat cleaned up


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 29, 2014)

look the fork over closely  http://www.bike-manual.com/brands/fisher/om/track/carbon_fiber.html  and since you can't know its history, maybe consider replacing it.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll have to take a look, at first when looking, it seemed to be in decent shape.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 30, 2014)

good info, im def going to look over it closer. Thanks for the link


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 30, 2014)

it's a beautiful bike - just want you to be safe


----------

